# How about some Terra Del Sol luvin? *Pleasureflush dupe*



## thelove4tequila (Apr 18, 2007)

So the hubby and I had to go to Germany for a few days and I came across this store called Douglas that lovely Padmita has all told us about. I have been wanting to get my grubby little hands on that Pleasureflush dupe and I FINALLY DID!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 Gosh it is gorgeous. As you can see I got all of the TDS colors. Actually they have 8 different colors, but the other 4 come in different containers and are just "okay". They don't have names, just numbers. The Pleasureflush dupe is #7.

The lightest one, #5 is very glittery when applied. I really like it. I haven't tried the darkest one #8 yet, but it has nice gold veining. #6 is lighter than Shimpagne but might look like Shooting Star. I don't own it so I don't know. All in all they are sexy bitches. haha. So pretty. The Pleasureflush dupe #7 is awesome. Of course I don't own the actual Pleasureflush to compare, but its love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Sexy bitches!!!! haha.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Apr 19, 2007)

Oooh, im so jealous!!

They are sexy bitches!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will definately keep an eye out, as i've been wanting these for ages.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 19, 2007)

# 8 looks just like Shooting Star.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow those are some sexy MSFs im drolling over the keyboard


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2007)

I got one in a swap, but am anxiously awaiting my swapper to get her end.  I can't wait to play with this one!


----------



## pearl (Apr 25, 2007)

Lucky! I've been looking for these. Is Terra del Sol a German company?


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 26, 2007)

O/T, but, were u the one selling them on EBAY too?


----------



## Sprout (Jun 9, 2007)

Okay, I am lovin this product.  It's perfect over my cream and stick blushes.   Really makes my skin glow from within, since it's basically a fleshtone on me.

I just can't stand the Cover Girl type smell to it.  But, I would buy this in every shade they had if I could, it's that good!


----------

